# Rank Noob



## Meegads (Oct 15, 2017)

I am not a pro. (Obviously.) Just started mucking about with watercolor markers and an enjoying them despite my lack of technique! Took a snap of the horses along the back pasture the other day and tried my hand at recreating the pic. I feel like it needs more contrast (among other things) but am afraid of completely muddling the entire thing. Any suggestions would be wonderful.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks better than my first and only attempt at watercolors. I like what you've done. Just keep making more of them, it's only paper. The more you do it the better you'll get, no question.


----------

